# Sendmail



## heximal (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi, I'm still struggling with broken sendmail service and I've got one suspicion. I have two ip-addresses on server, I suspect, after upgrade sendmail started to use another IP-address. I have SPF record in my domain dns:
`IN TXT v=spf1 ip4:xx.xx.xx.xx a > mx ~all` (xx.xx.xx.xx is just omitted value)
What if sendmail uses IP address yy.yy.yy.yy when connecting to external mail servers? Can it be a reason on rejection by Google?
How can I check which IP is used by sendmail?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2017)

Please don't hijack other people's threads with unrelated questions. Post split off to its own thread.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 6, 2017)

heximal said:


> `IN TXT v=spf1 ip4:xx.xx.xx.xx a > mx ~all` (xx.xx.xx.xx is just omitted value)
> What if sendmail uses IP address yy.yy.yy.yy when connecting to external mail servers? Can it be a reason on rejection by Google?
> How can I check which IP is used by sendmail?


sockstat(1) can sort that out, but your Sendmail logfiles should also give you a solid clue as to what is going wrong. So also check /var/log/maillog.

(Edit)

I also think the syntax for your SPF record is incorrect. Working from mind here, but there's no need to specify both A and MX, specify one and that'll be used. But an online tool can sort that out.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 6, 2017)

heximal said:


> Can it be a reason on rejection by Google?


The larger email services, not just Google, will try and find a reason to reject your mail. SPF records only get you part of the way there. You'll need DMARC and DKIM to get through GMail and Yahoo but Outlook/Hotmail will still reject you because, you know, it's Microsoft.

I agree with ShelLuser that your SPF record is wrong. At least it doesn't look like mine.

Try using http://mail-tester.com to get some good info.

Also do `drill mx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx`


----------



## heximal (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi guys. thanks for everything you do, now I have a lot of food for thought.
I'll come back with the results or questions.


----------

